# R4isdhc rts game compatibility and function comparison test



## singmely (Oct 26, 2010)

R4 flash card was born at the end of 2006, because of its convenient use and low price, it beat many big old brand of flash card such as SC&#65292;M3, becoming the most 

popular flash card for NDS gamers. Like its name, “Revolution For DS”, the emergence of R4 marked a historical revolution. However, big old brand like SC and M3 

still occupy a very big share in flash card market, due to its powerful kernel, user-friendly interface, perfect game compatibility, and games auxiliary functions, 

such as instant archiving, real-time game guide, golden finger, multi-archiving, of which all these make these flash cards rather expensive, hard for many NDS gamers 

to reach. Is there a kind of product that has the same quality as big brand but at a acceptable price for most of the NDS gamers? We got a good news for you, R4i SDHC RTS, what you’re looking forward to for a long time. A next generation R4 product (R4 DS). R4&M3 join hands with strength, supporting RTS. Brand new User Interface. 

Revolutionary operating experience, compatibility synchronizes with M3. Let me give you a detailed introduction so that you can have a clear understanding.











Latest compatible games list test:



> Notification of latest updates
> 
> Official game compatibility verification, DS ROM to 5220 are all supported.
> To the released date, 8 NDS games can not run properly, 75 games cannot use soft reset, 121 games can not support RTS.
> ...












Official description for R4i SDHC RTS is shown below:










Compare with other flash cards:










R4ISDHC RTS Official Website: r4isdhc rts - r4isdhc real time save - R4,R4i-R4isdhc the beta r4 card

Official campaign:



> R4ISDHC RTS for free?
> Just participate in our Free RTS campaign.
> Write a note or compose a tweet, then you get a R4I SDHC RTS for free!
> Quota is only for Top 40, hurry up and go get it for free!
> ...


----------

